

A Fully Automated Society - Current Arguments Are Oversimplified - StandardFuture
http://standardfuture.com/

======
eip
It is patently impossible to discuss social engineering or the automation of a
society, i.e., the engineering of social automation systems (silent weapons)
on a national or worldwide scale without implying extensive objectives of
social control and destruction of human life, i.e., slavery and genocide.

Energy is recognized as the key to all activity on earth. Natural science is
the study of the sources and control of natural energy, and social science,
theoretically expressed as economics, is the study of the sources and control
of social energy. Both are bookkeeping systems: mathematics. Therefore,
mathematics is the primary energy science. And the bookkeeper can be king if
the public can be kept ignorant of the methodology of the bookkeeping.

All science is merely a means to an end. The means is knowledge. The end is
control. Beyond this remains only one issue: Who will be the beneficiary?

Since energy is the key to all activity on the face of the earth, it follows
that in order to attain a monopoly of energy, raw materials, goods, and
services and to establixh a world system of slave labor, it is necessary to
have a first strike capability in the field of economics. In order to maintain
our position, it is necessary that we have absolute first knowledge of the
science of control over all economic factors and the first experience at
engineering the world economy.

In order to achieve such sovereignty, we must at least achieve this one end:
that the public will not make either the logical or mathematical connection
between economics and the other energy sciences or learn to apply such
knowledge.

This is becoming increasingly difficult to control because more and more
businesses are making demands upon their computer programmers to create and
apply mathematical models for the management of those businesses.

It is only a matter of time before the new breed of private
programmer/economists will catch on to the far reaching implications of the
work begun at Harvard in 1948. The speed with which they can communicate their
warning to the public will largely depend upon how effective we have been at
controlling the media, subverting education, and keeping the public distracted
with matters of no real importance.

